# Sliding Ragtop Sunroofs?



## 72scamp (Jan 29, 2010)

I confess- I'm more from the muscle car world than lowriders, so don't flame me right away as troll :biggrin: . I'm seriously considering one of these in my car and the lowrider/minitruck world seems much more familiar with them..Of the ones most commonly associated with StreetBeatCustoms, what is the quality like these days? Around 2006 they were getting tore up the forums about a bad latch design, but they claim this has been fixed. Anyone on here have any recent problems with their sliding ragtop? Thanks..


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

I like muscle cars also, but the world of lowriders is something you should explore


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

:run:


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

i had one on one of my trucks before (non lowrider) and it fucking sucked. the motherfucker leaked anytime i washed it or when it rained. fuck them, go with a different alternative.

by the way. a few years ago, street beat said that they had bought all the parts that the og owner had in stoke. they were running out of parts about 3 years ago.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Ya I want one. But like can't find one. And that sb one has such bad reviews. :wow:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

they are junk. I love the idea, and have a 6 footer in my blazer, but I wont lie, they are absolute garbage. The ones used in factory cars over the decades ( Britax, ,Inafala, Sunway, Golde, Weathershield) are legit, the 'street beat' type: pure trash.

They recently switches hands again,maybe they will produce something worth having.

Mine wont latch (broke the latch handle off trying) is all chipped up, is torn in the corners (scratched the paint) and wouldnt seal out a drop of water even if I could close it.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 3 2010, 04:08 PM~16501823
> *they are junk. I love the idea, and have a 6 footer in my blazer, but I wont lie, they are absolute garbage. The ones used in factory cars over the decades ( Britax, ,Inafala, Sunway, Golde, Weathershield) are legit, the 'street beat' type: pure trash.
> 
> They recently switches hands again,maybe they will produce something worth having.
> ...


Damn. Guess I betta get the moon roof.


----------



## joe558 (Aug 4, 2009)

I agree, streetbeat rags are absolute trash! I would love to find out how to get an entire assembly for one of the new jeeps. They have a "Sky slider" I think it's called.


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

Sky sliders are cool. And streetbeat rags are trash,, thats all I have to say.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

whats this 'Sky slider' you speak of?

:cheesy:


----------



## joe558 (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.allpar.com/reviews/2008/liberty.html

scroll down the page some.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joe558_@Feb 5 2010, 02:07 AM~16514174
> *http://www.allpar.com/reviews/2008/liberty.html
> 
> scroll down the page some.
> *


damn id like to get my hands on one of those


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe558_@Feb 4 2010, 05:07 PM~16514174
> *http://www.allpar.com/reviews/2008/liberty.html
> 
> scroll down the page some.
> *


 :0


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Would look nice if it didnt have 5 folds, and minus the wind thing at the front. Seems there could be a market for quality rag roofs if the company wanted to take the leap


----------



## joe558 (Aug 4, 2009)

I can't beleive there isn't a bigger market for sliding rags. To me, they look awesome, you get more total opening vs. Size, they're just plain awesome, but as far as I know, there are NO aftermarket options(other than streetbeat which we all agree is trash)


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

I have a webasto, electric sliding ragtop......10 years, no problems, no leaks......


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Jan 29 2010, 12:15 PM~16451902
> *I like muscle cars also, but the world of lowriders is something you should explore
> *


_AGREED_


----------



## Phillybagged63 (Sep 4, 2009)

call rick at www.sidingragtops.com i ordered mine and just waiting on it. they have a new system coming out that is made of a composite plastic and will contour to a lot of the more curved roofs out there.


----------



## joe558 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok, I'm going to start out by saying sorry if I'm wrong, but the www.slidingragtops.com sliding rags look to me like the EXACT same crap that streetbeat sells.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 5 2010, 10:35 AM~16520980
> *I have a webasto, electric sliding ragtop......10 years, no problems, no leaks......
> *


webasto power one here too. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe558_@Feb 5 2010, 08:34 PM~16527096
> *Ok, I'm going to start out by saying sorry if I'm wrong, but the www.slidingragtops.com sliding rags look to me like the EXACT same crap that streetbeat sells.
> *


Ya but looks like they made improvements. Plus if they have a warranty I still might order one. My cars garage kept.


----------



## 72scamp (Jan 29, 2010)

Follow-up- Slidingragtops.com is the supplier to Streetbeat. However, they "claim" to have fixed all of the quailty issues and latching problems, and say they have all new tooling and a new shop within the last 18 months. The owner told me today that I won't find any quality or latching problems posted on the net on their newer products since the redo...Anybody here confirm that? Bought one (new from the factory)within the last year you've had problems with?


----------



## joe558 (Aug 4, 2009)

Personally, I don't care if they work PERFECT, if it's the same overall design, they are WAY overpriced! I'd rather pay $1000-$1500 for a badass panoramic Webasto, than $700+ for a similar sized p.o.s. But that's just my $.02


----------

